# Is this true about Appendix Quarter Horses?



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Is it true that Appendix Quarter Horses are mean? Ive heard this around but never thought anything of it. Until... My friend got a 9-year-old Appendix Quarter Horse for showing and jumping. When she tested him out he was great and also at first and then...He was always kinda pushy. He constantly bucked with her and tried to get her off. Well he achieved. He bucked her off about 4 times and the last time he bucked her off, he also kicked her in the face and broke her cheek and knocked some teeth out! Then he bucked a lady off and broke her shoulder!! OUCH!! They ended up giving him away to a trainer who knew what he was all about!! She was also constantly showing him every weekend. It was kinda stressful on her and him and before she bought the horse, he had been with his mom, dad and brother for 9 years. So is this true or was it just this one horse? Could it just be stress or what? maybe the rider? cause she has a AQHA gelding and he bucks all the time too but her new warmblood is like perfect with her!!
SRY FOR THE LENGTH!!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

I have only known 1 appendix qh, my sisters, and he is def. not mean. Although he his a spooker, which I think has more to do with his bad past than breeding.

My guess is it was just the horse :?


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

maybe its her since you said her other horse bucks all the time too. Maybe she just isn't punishing right. Sry but in my opinion if you beat the crap out of the horse for doing that then he wont do it. Maybe her new horse already knows better. He will probably try to buck eventually and when he finds he can get away with it he'll continue. Just a warning :wink:


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Interesting...I had never heard that about them, but I have plenty of thoughts on the matter. 

My step mom used to have an appendix QH - a dash for cash boy. He sent her to the hospital 3 times.from bucking - Broken wrist, dislocated shoulder, cut open leg artery - causing her to be sent in a medical helicopter. That one finally made her sell him. 

My sister sent her appendix QH to us when she could not sell him (also a dash for cash boy). He had a nice enough personality, but there was something else going on with him. He spooked a lot, bucked a lot, pulled back when tied, would blow out of the horse trailer, Overall, very explosive.

I think there are pleny of nice appendix QHs out there, but the problem is that they are so big usually that when they misbehave like a 15H horse would, they have more power, are more explosive, and just more dangerous. 

They are often off the track giving them a whole set of problems both physical and mental. 

I have seen many that are physically unsound (constantly becoming lame due to one part of their body or another). They need corrective shoes, chiropractors, vet visits, time off, special pads, special saddles, etc. ( this is of course true of other horses as well and does not apply to all appendix, but the numbers seem to be high). 

I also think that they are incredible athletes when everything is working for them mentally and physically, so this draws people to getting them for high impact/high stress disciplines - finishing the cycle with a stressed out, dangerously explosive, and often lame horse. 

Both of the horses I described above were barrel horses and the second one was off the track. These kind of horses are popular with barrel racers because of their speed and agility, but again, I saw so many horse explosions and accidents during my time with the serious barrel racers that I figure there has to be a correlation between high stress high impact disciplines and the behaviors that are seen in the horses most popular for those disciplines. 

I have assume that there are pleny of appendix QHs that are raised properly with love and care, without soundness issues, that have a lower stress lifestyle that fits their horsenality, who are safe, sweet, and happy.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah see he wasnt off the track. he just jumped. The thing is he didnt only buck with her, it was with very experienced people too. He bucked two trainers off. One broke her shoulder from the fall.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

americancowgurl31391 said:


> yeah see he wasnt off the track. he just jumped. The thing is he didnt only buck with her, it was with very experienced people too. He bucked two trainers off. One broke her shoulder from the fall.


Have you ever met a person who was just a flat out jerk??? No matter how nice you were or what you said they were just horrible anyway??? Well I firmly believe that horses, like people, sometimes are just jerks with a bad attitude and no matter what you do that is just who they are. I have a few R1 QH's and have never found them to be nasty. Don't blame the breed to me that would be like saying "all english people are stupid" or "all australians are ugly". I think the personality of this horse is just maybe who he is :wink:


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

We have 8 Appendix QH's here. Not a one of them is mean or nasty. Two have been 4-H horses for many years. We use them for barrel racing, pole bending, jumping, cow work, team penning, team roping, heck, they've even been used by my four year old son. I think it's just that horse's attitude that causes him to be bad, not the fact that he's an Appendix. Could it have anything to do with a sore back or mouth? Discomfort often causes stuff like that.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

he was vet checked and everything was perfect. I Love Lane, i totally see what your saying about maybe this just being him. Before he left for his new home, i started brushing him and spending time with him. He was so sweet to me so maybe it was just because she was constantly showing him. Maybe he just wanted some downtime and some love. Yeah i have a AQHA gelding and he is the sweetest thing ever!!


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

No they are not mean. I have know and owned countless Appendixes and they are truely one of my favorite breeds. Everyone I have known, with a few exceptions are very sweet and willing. My favorite horse is an appendix and I got her when I was 7 and her 2 and she always took awesome care of me. So being mean is definitely not a characteristic of the breed. I must have judt been a difficult horse.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I have never heard they are mean. I've known some Appendix quarter horses to be mean, but not all.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd just like to clarrify this: Not all horses are mean, some just are pushier then others. And, usally it's not "just" the breed. It's the way their bred. So no, I haven't heard, not judging. I haven't worked with Appendixs, but I've heard they're really great horses, with mucho jumping potiental.


----------



## Nevie (Jan 2, 2008)

My horse Nevie is definatly not mean my friend who also owns an appendix horse is not mean. All horses have different attitudes no matter what the breed is. People say TBs are spooky my old horse was not spooky and she was a TB.


----------



## Löhnr (Jan 16, 2008)

I would say it's her, since her other horses buck all the time. Trouble usually comes from the rider, not from the horse. I would rather say he was really ****ed.

What the hell is an appendix quarter horse anyway??


----------



## Löhnr (Jan 16, 2008)

americancowgurl31391 said:


> yeah see he wasnt off the track. he just jumped. The thing is he didnt only buck with her, it was with very experienced people too. He bucked two trainers off. One broke her shoulder from the fall.


ow.. well maybe it wasnt just the riders then..


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

First of all, it was definitely not because of the horse's breed, it sounds like incorrect training. There are a lot of horses I get that are "dangerous" or "unsafe", but it's usually just bad habits. I have an appendix quarter horse, Ricky, and he had a few bad habits, but now he is an angel and I am selling him as a 4H horse!







isn't he pretty! 1,500 OBO


----------



## MiaSweetVersion (Jun 18, 2010)

I can honestly say from experience that Appendix Quarter Horses are not mean. I own one and I can put my inexperienced friends on her and she is a sweetheart. She has given pony rides to young children and has not one mean bone in her body. My good friends also own a couple Appendix Quarter Horses and they are all sweet, lovable horses. So in my opinion, maybe the horse had a behavioral issue or he was mistreated. Heck, it could have been a countless number of things.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

each horse has its own individual personality. it is not fair to say all appendix qhs are mean, in fact i think it can make an excellent cross! im sure there are some mean ones out there, just like any other breed.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just like in every breed, some horses are going to be mean. Some are sweet and loving. Some are more dominant. Some are passive. It just depends on the horse.

I know lots and lots of Appendix QH, Racehorses, and they are all sweet and curious. Very willing, super responsive etc.

They might be "more sensitive" because of the TB that's in them, but they are awesome horses. Just not for everyone.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Super old thread, guys.

Anyway, that's a complete generalization. Like me saying all Paint Clydesdale crosses kick because I had one that did :?


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a 16yr appendix, he's the biggest puppy! He'd be perfectly happy if you spent the entire day cuddling him. The only time he gets pushy is at meal times causing me to have to tie him separately to feed. Other than that he's a perfect gentleman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

It was definitely NOT because he is an Appendix QH. I had a 3yo that I gave to my friend to use as a kids babysitter because he was so laid back...and he was OT no less. It was pretty funny watching a 16.2 hand horse with 5 little kids lined up on his back wandering around the back yard! 

My guess is a combination of "just that particular horse" mixed with what sounds like your friends less than appropriate riding methods. You say her other horse is bucking too, well, your friend is the only common denominator.

EDIT: Doh, gotta remember to check the age of the thread before posting!


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

FaydesMom said:


> It was definitely NOT because he is an Appendix QH. I had a 3yo that I gave to my friend to use as a kids babysitter because he was so laid back...and he was OT no less. It was pretty funny watching a 16.2 hand horse with 5 little kids lined up on his back wandering around the back yard!
> 
> *My guess is a combination of "just that particular horse" mixed with what sounds like your friends less than appropriate riding methods. You say her other horse is bucking too, well, your friend is the only common denominator.*
> 
> EDIT: Doh, gotta remember to check the age of the thread before posting!


It's almost never about the horse but almost always about the owner!!

Super Nova


----------



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have owned 2 appendix horses. I still have One sadly had to sell the other one because he wasnt getting rode enough. They had the best dispositions.! I love them.! They are very very laid back and do whatever i asked of them. Best horses ive ever owned.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

My QH mare's first foal was by a TB stallion, aka Appendix QH. He was fiesty and frisky as a baby, but what young foal isn't. We had him gelded at 10 months and keep him just past his 2 year birthday. When he was started under saddle he had no buck in him at all. I rode him for a couple of months before selling him and never had a bit of any problems with him. A friend of ours bought him and he is now and has been for about 8 years now a Civil War Re-Enactment mount.


----------



## Azures (May 5, 2012)

One of the horses I ride at my barn is an Appendix and he is fine! He is a very good boy-I've jumped him 2'6"-2'9" with a problem-and the only reason he has gotten his rider off before is because he stopped and it was the rider's fault. He is not the horse for me because I find that he doesnt have much of a personality(my opinion). I guess every horse is different and it was just y'alls bad luck for getting a crazy one!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Appendix is simply a TB/QH cross. *Temperament* comes from genetics and *behavior* combines genetics and training. Even a well-bred, basically gentle and well-trained horse can become a monster if allowed. 
There is NO GUARANTEE that any horse breed or mix will get you a well-behaved gentle horse...EVER.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Thread's from 2008, and the OP hasn't been back since 2009. I'm pretty sure it's a rather moot point by now. :wink:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

...o...




...SR, wanna talk about cats?!?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sure! What kinda kitties? The nice, soft, purry kind, or the ones that sharpen their claws while giving you the 'Soon' look?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

To me they are one of the very best mixes. The one currently in the barn is about 16.3 hh, and the most amazing athlete I've ever met. He also will come running from acres away when you call his name and is a huge lover. His only vice is being very mischievous with his pasture mates.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

The sweet ones, like the kittens we just adopted. We've been keeping the 2 boys and their mom on the porch since late last month, watching for her to go into heat, and then get her fixed. BUT, unbeknownest to US, she came pregnant, soooooo, we're going from 1 (11yo) female (fixed) cat, to 4 (total) cats to ??? #, in about 3 weeks.
I'll take pictures.
The little black kitten, almost 3mo. old, tried to crawl up your jean legs looking for mice. He and his brother will be _very happy_ when they get to go outside and climb our cool kitty trees, and clean up the field mice. =D


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I tried out many Appendix. Not a one was mean. If it weren't for a calcium build + heart murmur that the owner tried to hide, one of those QHxTBs would be in my backyard at this moment. I've never even heard that theory? But I will agree that there are just some horses that you can't do anything for. I had a QH that hated everything, bucked, bolted, bit .... and he was just a QH. Just like someone said before - Not all Australlians are ugly, Not all english people are stupid. Not all Appendixs are mean


----------



## HanginH (Mar 2, 2012)

I have heard that some appendix lines can be a bit hotter and tougher to handle like the Go Man Go horses but I have also heard that about plain old quarter horses used for cutting to. I think your friend just got a rotten horse that either had something wrong with him phiscally or was trained really well to buck people off. I have rode some of these and seen a few guys hurt on horses like these as well. Know a days I just don't bother.


----------



## sammiejo10 (Jun 23, 2012)

I had a 4 y/o filly appendix- Shining Spark Lines was the sweetest horse ive had and she was easy to break never had a problem with her..

Now i have Capone a 2.5-3 y/o gelding appendix and hes double bred dash for cash.. and he is so laid back and not mean nor pushy


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

We had an appendix for several years, had to put him down earlier this year and I hated to lose him. He was not mean at all. A complete deadhead...but in a good way. He was the most intimidating thing here, he was huge!, but he was so gentle and loving. He was bred for barrels, could turn on a dime, and was fast, but he loved to just take these leisurely strolls and wouldn't go faster than a walk if he didn't have to. He wasn't spooky at all, extremely friendly, loved kids. He was just a really, really good horse. He had horrible feet though and that ultimately was his downfall.


----------



## Horsecccrazy (Jun 9, 2012)

I have one that is very nice  sometimes she gets mad when you discipline her though but has never bucked or done anything mean
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I have two Appendix mares and they're sweeter than my QH gelding..

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/nu+kinda+nic

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/land+oh+lark


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

That horse wasn't mean so much as she was overhorsed.

And I've never seen them to be mean, but sometimes the TB will make them much more reactive to things.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a 7 year old and he can be mean sometimes, but sweet as pudding other times. He did buck alot when I first got him, but he hasn't done that for a few months now and I trust that he won't unless he gets really startled by something. He does try to bite, especially when I put his saddle on, which I am going to have a chiropractor investigate because it is so weird. he can be quite stubborn, but all and all he is a pretty good horse. I let my 8 yo and 15 yo girls ride him and he seems to know to be gentle with the kiddos. I like the breed and he is the prettiest horse I have ever seen. (unbiased opinion of course


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

I also own an Appendix..Princess yes, mean not in any way. 
funny I have heard this about ponies..shortman's syndrome although I have never known a mean pony either XD


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I have an appendix. I wouldn't call her mean. She's spirited and thrives at work though. She requires an experienced rider.

A friend of mine also has an appendix. He's a very sweet tempered horse and is very willing to do just about anything. 

I don't think its a "breed quality". I think some horses are mean sometimes.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a grade racking horse who can be grouchy. Does that mean all grade racking horses are grouchy?

Excuse me, but everytime I hear "all".. or "always" I get a little bit nervous. My father was the son of Swedish immigrants. Do you know how many "dumb Swede" jokes I've heard? Are all Swedes stupid? Are all blondes dumb? Are Irish always drunkards? This whole thread makes just about as much sense.


----------



## KGolden (Feb 7, 2012)

We have a 17.2hh Appendix at my barn and he was the sweetest horse I've ever met . He has THE biggest personality, and he is such a character . I adore him . 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3 HORSES 1 ME (Nov 22, 2020)

americancowgurl31391 said:


> Is it true that Appendix Quarter Horses are mean? Ive heard this around but never thought anything of it. Until... My friend got a 9-year-old Appendix Quarter Horse for showing and jumping. When she tested him out he was great and also at first and then...He was always kinda pushy. He constantly bucked with her and tried to get her off. Well he achieved. He bucked her off about 4 times and the last time he bucked her off, he also kicked her in the face and broke her cheek and knocked some teeth out! Then he bucked a lady off and broke her shoulder!! OUCH!! They ended up giving him away to a trainer who knew what he was all about!! She was also constantly showing him every weekend. It was kinda stressful on her and him and before she bought the horse, he had been with his mom, dad and brother for 9 years. So is this true or was it just this one horse? Could it just be stress or what? maybe the rider? cause she has a AQHA gelding and he bucks all the time too but her new warmblood is like perfect with her!!
> SRY FOR THE LENGTH!!


I don't think you can generalize temperament of a breed with one horse. When a horse bucks a lot, my question is what hurts? What is the horse telling me? I often think that we misdiagnose pain for bad behavior. Something to consider. I just bred my OTTB to a reining QH stud. My mare is smart, athletic, fast and can be volatile/spooky. The stud is smart, calm, athletic and a sweet boy. I will be so excited to see what the foal takes on from the sire and from my mare. I don't think I will get one or the other, I will get a combination.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

americancowgurl31391 said:


> Is it true that Appendix Quarter Horses are mean?


No. It's in the same realm as 'arabs are psycho' or 'appaloosas are mad' or 'warmbloods are thick'. It is purely & simply an unfounded superstitious bias, like any 'racism'. 

Contrary to 'meanness', while of course there are breeders who aren't particular about temperament, so there are lines that are less... easy, QH's have been_ bred for_ 'trainability', to be easygoing. TB's - what QH's have been x'd with to get the 'appendix' - are also by no means 'mean', but they are, as a general rule, more sensitive, reactive horses than QH's. And as a rule, any horse, regardless of breed, who is 'mean' has been made that way by some human.



> He was always kinda pushy. He constantly bucked with her and tried to get her off. Well he achieved. He bucked her off about 4 times and the last time he bucked her off, he also kicked her in the face and broke her cheek and knocked some teeth out!


Wow, she is very lucky to have only gotten a broken cheek & a few lost teeth! 'Pushy' may well be just lack of 'manners', be that that he was never taught any in the first place, or that he learned that with her he didn't need them, could push her around. Bucking is generally due either to fear or pain. It can become a learned behaviour though, that the horse does in absence of the original cause, because it worked to get rid of the problem on his back.

So... what you describe is not a 'mean' horse - to me, that means aggressive. It's just a... horse. Responding & reacting to whatever his experiences have been.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Two of mine are % wise more TB than QH with the lines bred. Neither is mean. 

Horses are a product of their handling and environment. Not to say there are not mean, truly mean and aggressive horses but most aren't.


----------

